# Interesting Facts About



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Little-Known Uses for Bounce

Bounce...the stuff you use in your dryer:

Repels mosquitoes. Tie a sheet of Bounce through a belt loop when outdoors during mosquito season. 
Eliminates static electricity from your television screen. Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from resettling. 
Dissolves soap scum from shower doors. Clean with a used sheet of Bounce. 
Freshens the air in your home. Place an individual sheet of Bounce in a drawer or hang one in the closet. 
Prevents thread from tangling. Run a threaded needle through a sheet of Bounce to eliminate the static cling on the thread before sewing. 
Eliminates static cling from pantyhose. Rub a damp, used sheet of Bounce over the hose. 
Prevents musty suitcases. Place an individual sheet of Bounce inside empty luggage before storing. 
Freshens the air in your car. Place a sheet of Bounce under the front seat. 
Cleans baked-on food from a cooking pan. Put a sheet in the pan, fill with water, let sit overnight, and sponge clean. The anti-static agents apparently weaken the bond between the food and the pan while the fabric softening agents soften the baked-on food. 
Eliminates odors in wastebaskets. Place a sheet of Bounce at the bottom of the wastebasket. 
Collects cat / dog hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the loose hairs. 
Eliminates static electricity from venetian blinds. Wipe the blinds with a sheet of Bounce to prevent dust from resettling. 
Deodorizes shoes or sneakers. Place a sheet of Bounce in your shoes or sneakers overnight so they'll smell great in the morning.


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

And a (once used) sheet tucked inside your helmet liner _REALLY_ helps defunk in de summer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

#1 use.. cleaning the bugs off your windshield!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> #1 use.. cleaning the bugs off your windshield!


and what a big windshield you have, there, Y-Guy!!
Darlene


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

.....wonder if it would help the blank tank out







a little???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just read something somewhere (could I be a little more vague?) that they are worthless against mosquitoes.

On my own little MYTHBUSTERS adventure...I discovered that mice aren't repelled by them either. They nested in my OUTBACK this winter in the same drawer with 2 sheets in there! They even crapped on the sheet.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I always check snopes.com for these types of messages and sure enough....

Bounce claims


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I always check snopes.com for these types of messages and sure enough....
> 
> Bounce claims


Whew!







Glad they didn't say they hadn't been de-funking my helmets fro a couple of decades...


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

Also a used sheet works good for removing static from the clear plastic on gunpowder measuring dispensers. I use it all the time. Static and gunpowder is not a real good combination.
hotcap


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

and if you're in the woods and have to go...


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

At a nuclear power plant, rubbing down you hard had with Bounce will keep it from setting off the rad monitors during a temperarue inversion (radon).


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow.







Bonus.


----------

